# ayuda con puente H alto consumo



## ema95 (May 8, 2011)

Hola gente. Bueno la cuestion es asi, me puse a armar el carrito  control remoto creado por el amigo sdel y funka todo bien con el puente y todo eso... pero mi problema es que un solo motor mas el consumo del l293, juntos llegan a 500mA, pues llega el momento q uso los dos motores y maso menos el consumo llega a los 1A.... bueno mi pregunta es como armar un puente H q soporte 2A o si hay algun integrado si pueden decirme gracias. Suerte


----------



## Ferny (May 8, 2011)

Hola

Utiliza un L298 que llega a 4A en total (2A por motor). Creo que la interfaz cambia un poco respecto de la del L293, pero no demasiado... lo que sí cambia es el encapsulado.







Los diodos pueden ser los típicos 1N4007. Con las entradas IN(1,2,3,4) controlas el sentido de giro de cada motor, y con las entradas EN(A,B) mediante PWM controlas el ciclo de trabajo y por tanto la velocidad de cada motor.

Un saludo


----------



## ema95 (May 8, 2011)

gracias ferny . voy a probar


----------

